

Illustrations of Madness: James Tilly Matthews and the Air Loom - diodorus
http://publicdomainreview.org/2014/11/12/illustrations-of-madness-james-tilly-matthews-and-the-air-loom/

======
wglb
This is a fascinating story illustrating how mental illness is very often a
social construct. Along the same lines, the book Hermaphrodites and the
Medical Invention of Sex shows how doctors often assigned a sex to a patient
without consultation to the person or family.

